
Ask HN: If you wanted to build the “perfect” home network from scratch - ObsoleteNerd
I know enough to know I don&#x27;t know shit, but I&#x27;m about to move into a new house and we currently have a hodge-podge set-up so I&#x27;m keen to re-do it from scratch.<p>I don&#x27;t have any real reasons for this other than wanting to protect my young kids&#x2F;family, protect our personal data, and keeping some element of privacy in an era of it not really existing. I don&#x27;t live under an oppressive Government (well, any more than anyone does under 5Eyes, but I don&#x27;t live in China or Syria), so there&#x27;s no life-threatening requirements. Just that &quot;icky&quot; feeling.<p>I&#x27;m just sick of always worrying about whether the Babycam is &quot;secure&quot; or my kids being exposed to bad ads, or our TV spying on us, and generally just want to get a lot more privacy focused.<p>I&#x27;m assuming at minimum:<p>- Self-hosted VPN with everything going through it (currently have PIA always-on on every computer and phone, but kids tablet, TV, etc aren&#x27;t protected).<p>- IoT on their own subnet? I know it&#x27;ll mean no connection between my computers and the IoT devices, but I&#x27;m happy to also put a tablet on the same subnet for home automation.<p>- Pi-Hole? Or do this on the VPN?<p>I&#x27;ve googled around but can&#x27;t really find any guides on this. I&#x27;m open to turning this into a guide on Github if I can get enough responses.<p>- What modem&#x2F;router&#x2F;AP should I be using (currently using the ISP one which doesn&#x27;t even let me change DNS)
======
z3t4
If you are building new or renovating, draw in "smurf" duct into every room,
window and door. You will thank yourself later when you want to draw network
cables. You never know what cables you want to have in the future.

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
Not this time, we'll be renting so I was more thinking about network equipment
and configuration, but we're planning to buy/build soon so I'll keep that in
mind, thanks.

